# Di nuovo. In caccia. Di Manager.



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

E' tornato!!!!:mrgreen:

Mi stavo troppo annoiando in ufficio senza sentire il terrore aleggiare!:mrgreen:

Non è da noi, è nella sua sede.:mrgreen:

Incazzato come una jena ha detto Pupillo.:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Talmente incazzato che _Tebe, ha la faccia nera come il carbone, gli occhi laser e non parla. Niente. Ora è dall'Ad. Sarà una giornata lunghissima. Almeno voi per un pò non lo vedete. 
_
Adesso decido come procedere....:diavoletto:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Maggio 2012)

Poveraccio!:unhappy::fischio::blu:ensa::sbatti::no::no::matto:


----------



## Tubarao (2 Maggio 2012)

Faccia Nera. Occhi Laser. Super Incazzato. Ecco Manager 

[video=youtube;2NjC5cSkQeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NjC5cSkQeQ&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao;bt1855 ha detto:
			
		

> Faccia Nera. Occhi Laser. Super Incazzato. Ecco Manager
> 
> [video=youtube;2NjC5cSkQeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NjC5cSkQeQ&feature=fvst[/video]


Si! E' lui!!! Domani gliela mando!!!
Oggi mi ha già sgridata a manetta e detto "Tebe! Non è giornata, CAZZO! Vacci piano"


Incompresa io.
Tanto.


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1849 ha detto:
			
		

> Poveraccio!:unhappy::fischio::blu:ensa::sbatti::no::no::matto:


 Quoto...


----------



## Cattivik (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt1860 ha detto:
			
		

> Si! E' lui!!! Domani gliela mando!!!
> Oggi mi ha già sgridata a manetta e detto "Tebe! Non è giornata, CAZZO! Vacci *piano*"
> 
> 
> ...


Bhe ascolta non è da tutti farlo sull'attacapanni.. lo so che ormai la scrivania non ti offre più emozioni.... ma "_CAZZO! Vacci piano_*"*

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt1862 ha detto:
			
		

> Bhe ascolta non è da tutti farlo sull'attacapanni.. lo so che ormai la scrivania non ti offre più emozioni.... ma "_CAZZO! Vacci piano_*"*
> 
> Cattivik


maddai!!!Non l'ho nemmeno visto!
Gli ho solo mandato una mail...lui ha risposto ringhiando, e io mi sono incazzata e l'ho...come dire..."insultato alla Tebe"
In maniera allegorica ma...non è giornata per lui.
E temo nemmeno settimana....
Vedo nubi fosche all'orizzonte di Tebe e manager...
E mi sto pure rompendo un pò i coglioni devo ammettere...
E quando comincio così...
Marca malissimo


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt1863 ha detto:
			
		

> maddai!!!Non l'ho nemmeno visto!
> Gli ho solo mandato una mail...lui ha risposto ringhiando, e io mi sono incazzata e l'ho...come dire..."insultato alla Tebe"
> In maniera allegorica ma...non è giornata per lui.
> E temo nemmeno settimana....
> ...


 Vai a scoppio ritardato eh.....


----------



## Cattivik (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt1863 ha detto:
			
		

> maddai!!!Non l'ho nemmeno visto!
> Gli ho solo mandato una mail...lui ha risposto ringhiando, e io mi sono incazzata e l'ho...come dire..."insultato alla Tebe"
> In maniera allegorica ma...non è giornata per lui.
> E temo nemmeno settimana....
> ...


Se vuoi in zona conosco un altro centro commerciale... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Cattivik (aspirante manager)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt1865 ha detto:
			
		

> Se vuoi in zona conosco un altro centro commerciale... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Cattivik (*aspirante manager*)



.........Catty.......... fra me e te...........

Mi sa che al massimo puoi aspirare al "bricolage" :rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (3 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1867 ha detto:
			
		

> .........Catty.......... fra me e te...........
> 
> Mi sa che al massimo puoi aspirare al "bricolage" :rotfl:


Bhe non sarebbe male... non sai quante cose si possono fare nel reparto rulli e pennelli.... 

Cattivik

P.S. Se proprio va buca andrò da solo nel reparto "falegnameria"...


----------



## scrittore (3 Maggio 2012)

Piacere sono mastro geppetto ed ho un figliolo fatto a mano...posso dare consigli!


----------

